# Smokey Mtn Momma Bear & Cub Pics



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice pics from a photographer in the Smokies


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Just drove there not long ago....BEAUTIFULL countryside area...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Those pics are awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

i love the last one lol


----------

